# Strippers, or linesmen



## Mr. Troubleshooter (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey guys!! Today my Forman saw me using my wire strippers to strip wire. He says "hey, who the hell uses strippers to strip wire? Any good electrician uses his linesman". Now I think I'm a good electrician and I take pride in my work. But I have alot of respect for the guy so I didn't argue with him. I've learned alot from him in the past but this time I disagree with him. Dose any one agree with me on the strippers?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I always use strippers, always have,it's how I learned; in a pinch I will use ***** or lineman's but it is easy to cut into the wire some so I avoid it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have always used these for #22 - 4awg..


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The flat part on the backside of many linesmen makes a good stripper for #12 solid, just crush the insulation and pull it off with your fingers. It will not nick the wires like a knife of stripper.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Mr. Troubleshooter said:


> Hey guys!! Today my Forman saw me using my wire strippers to strip wire. He says "hey, who the hell uses strippers to strip wire? Any good electrician uses his linesman". Now I think I'm a good electrician and I take pride in my work. But I have alot of respect for the guy so I didn't argue with him. I've learned alot from him in the past but this time I disagree with him. Dose any one agree with me on the strippers?


 I believe that is why they invented wire strippers!

:blink:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I've seen plenty of damage to wire caused by those who strip wires with linesman pliers or *****, not saying I've never done it but I prefer not to.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

If I'm up in a ceiling or somewhere awkward and my strippers aren't with me I'll use my pliers, other than that I'll use strippers. Why make things harder on your hands and wrists when you don't have to...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr. Troubleshooter said:


> Hey guys!! Today my Forman saw me using my wire strippers to strip wire. He says "hey, who the hell uses strippers to strip wire? Any good electrician uses his linesman". Now I think I'm a good electrician and I take pride in my work. But I have alot of respect for the guy so I didn't argue with him. I've learned alot from him in the past but this time I disagree with him. Dose any one agree with me on the strippers?







B4T said:


> I have always used these for #22 - 4awg..



Those are the best ones.

From time to time i use my linesman but most of the time i like the strippers..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm content to use strippers or whatever cutting pliers I have on hand.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I use my pliers. If you hit too much of the wire, it'll break when you go to make a joint or put it on a device.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Those are the best ones.
> 
> From time to time i use my linesman but most of the time i like the strippers..:thumbup::thumbup:



Some of the older guys I work with use those, they are too small for my hands though. I like the ideal reflex strippers.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Some of the older guys I work with use those, they are too small for my hands though. I like the ideal reflex strippers.


Small and compact is what makes them so easy to use and bending hooks is a snap..


----------



## darenk (Aug 6, 2011)

B4T said:


> I have always used these for #22 - 4awg..


Can't say I've ever seen those. Who makes them? Always used blue handle strippers Klein makes but I'm always up for something better.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

darenk said:


> Can't say I've ever seen those. Who makes them? Always used blue handle strippers Klein makes but I'm always up for something better.


Klein...:thumbup:

http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...e STRIPPERS-WIRESTRIP-ADJSLDSTRN/Product/1003


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Klein has some of the best strippers in my opinion. My Craftsman strippers are I believe, re-branded kleins and it's the only tool in my pouch I've had since I was green.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

What colour are you now???:jester:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll use whatever i have at my immediate disposal, pliers, dikes, knife, teeth......


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Craftsmanship, it means different things to different people I suppose.

Why use wrenches or sockets on bolt heads? A pair of channy's will work.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Demac said:


> Craftsmanship, it means different things to different people I suppose.
> 
> Why use wrenches or sockets on bolt heads? A pair of channy's will work.


The things I've used my baby alligators for. I'd have them in my pocket before any pair of strippers. I wonder if I can strip wires with them??


----------



## darenk (Aug 6, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Klein...:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tools/PRD/Category/Adjustable%20Wire%20Stripper/Cutter%20-%20Solid%20and%20Stranded%20Wire%20STRIPPERS-WIRESTRIP-ADJSLDSTRN/Product/1003


Thanks. Gonna have to try a pair. Really hate buying new tools.  wife says I'm worse than her and shoes.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

darenk said:


> Thanks. Gonna have to try a pair. Really hate buying new tools.  wife says I'm worse than her and shoes.


Make sure you get the pair with the diamond head.. not the round head..

Some come with a spring.. cut it off.. just a waste of time..

Set the stop nut so there is a 1/32" hole between the blades..

Get some scrap wire and strip one inch at a time.. your goal is to not mark the copper wire..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Make sure you get the pair with the diamond head.. not the round head..
> 
> Some come with a spring.. cut it off.. just a waste of time..
> 
> ...


The 1004 has the spring.

The 1003 no spring that's the good one:thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Demac said:


> Craftsmanship, it means different things to different people I suppose.
> 
> Why use wrenches or sockets on bolt heads? A pair of channy's will work.


true but a good chance you will strip the metal some


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Linesman pliers to strip wire? Get real. Real electricians gnaw the ends off wire with their teeth.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> Linesman pliers to strip wire? Get real. Real electricians gnaw the ends off wire with their teeth.


What if you have no teeth..:wheelchair::laughing:


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Right tool for the job... Strippers. I have a couple different kinds I like the klein multi purpose stripper with crimpers and bolt cutters and blue handles, I also have the snap on version among a couple other klein models and some ideals. I don't have automatic strippers yet but if I was wiring control cabinets all day that will be something I'd try. I have used my linesmans to strip on a quoted job or 2, when I was in a hurry. Any method can nick the wire if your not carefull. I say strippers are the right way but not the only way. You don't use a knife as a fork, so why use a linesmans plier in place of your wire strippers?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

For a few wires here and there - pliers. But for lots of devices, making up a panel or j-boxes - definitely strippers. No need to give yourself carpal tunnel syndrome when you don't have to. :no:


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree, strippers preferably. I used my linesmans here and there. 

The problems using linesmans to strip wire is when you nick the copper and turn 12awg into 14awg right near the point of utilization then something else happens and everybody dies. j/k but yea. You can make the wire not what it's supposed to be.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> What if you have no teeth..:wheelchair::laughing:


that would be me pretty damn soon..(damn years of no brushing or dentists!) :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I have always used these for #22 - 4awg..



The tool aisle at the dollar store wants their strippers back.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Peter D said:


> The tool aisle at the dollar store wants their strippers back.


The dollar store sells tools? I've been overpaying...


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Peter D said:


> The tool aisle at the dollar store wants their strippers back.


yeah what are those? :001_huh:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> that would be me pretty damn soon..(damn years of no brushing or dentists!) :laughing:


$1500 for a root canal $45 for a pair of lineman's and $20 for the whiskey..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> The tool aisle at the dollar store wants their strippers back.


Those are all you need...:thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> $1500 for a root canal $45 for a pair of lineman's and $20 for the whiskey..:laughing:


how about $20 for the whiskey and just get in a bar fight? cha-ching!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> yeah what are those? :001_huh:


Those are the fastest way to strip wires and make hooks.. :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Those are all you need...:thumbup:


I will have to try them out just to say I had the experience. :blink:


----------



## Mr. Troubleshooter (Aug 21, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Klein has some of the best strippers in my opinion. My Craftsman strippers are I believe, re-branded kleins and it's the only tool in my pouch I've had since I was green.


I have the small yellow handle basic pair of strippers, and they work great. I love them


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Use what your boss wants you to use. It's his ass not yours. I really don't care anymore if the building burns down and everyone dies because of a call by the company or boss. NMP. I'm there to work. I won't install undersized wire or over fused circuits but besides that.. If the company wants it. They will find someone to install it. And strippers all the way. Linemans are for hacks.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> I always use strippers, always have,it's how I learned; in a pinch I will use ***** or lineman's but it is easy to cut into the wire some so I avoid it.


Same here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> how about $20 for the whiskey and just get in a bar fight? cha-ching!


As long as they knock out the right tooth..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I will have to try them out just to say I had the experience. :blink:


Once you do those will be the ones you use all the time..:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Most of the guys use strippers all the time, I only really use strippers for panel building or special wire insulation.

Any other time it's usually lineman's or 9 1/2" cable cutters (great for large SOOW).


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned using an axe or a chainsaw yet.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned using an axe or a chainsaw yet.


I've seen a guy use his lighter to burn it off:whistling2:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone ever get zapped stripping phone wire with there teeth before? I did once or twice. the one i really remember though was inside a closet back in the shelf and i got rung and my head popped up and slammed right into the next shelf up.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned using an axe or a chainsaw yet.


My favorite was the giant kitchen knife I found in an attic once, in the insulation next to a twisted and taped splice. :laughing:


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> Anyone ever get zapped stripping phone wire with there teeth before? I did once or twice. the one i really remember though was inside a closet back in the shelf and i got rung and my head popped up and slammed right into the next shelf up.


Haha. Yes. More than once.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> My favorite was the giant kitchen knife I found in an attic once, in the insulation next to a twisted and taped splice. :laughing:



Duct tape? :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Duct tape? :thumbup:


No, old cheap electrical tape. 

Neither does well in a 130 degree dry attic though.


----------



## BestMan (Jun 19, 2011)

Mr. Troubleshooter said:


> Hey guys!! Today my Forman saw me using my wire strippers to strip wire. He says "hey, who the hell uses strippers to strip wire? Any good electrician uses his linesman". Now I think I'm a good electrician and I take pride in my work. But I have alot of respect for the guy so I didn't argue with him. I've learned alot from him in the past but this time I disagree with him. Dose any one agree with me on the strippers?


Zap your linemans and you now have a stripping hole


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I use these:









They're bulky, but they can open up a bare spot 8" back on a bonding conductor for putting under the ground screw in boxes. Lovely. I got addicted to them when I was building panels, and now they are my preference. I used to use my knipex cutters:








for *everything*, but I've gotten over that. I'm back to strippers.

I'm not a fan of this kind of thing:
















because any time I have something in my hand that 'feels' like pliers I want to use them for that purpose, and if you twist out just one knock-out with one of these things they are ruined forever, and that sucks. They were brand-new, too. Only stripped about five wires with them.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Mike in Canada said:


> I use these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that romex sheath stripper work well? I thought about buying the one with the bent nose for reaching in boxes.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Ya dude they work super good. Wish I had a set but I don't do enough housing.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

3 pages on strippers and all the pics are tools. :wallbash:


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

No need for the bent nose on the NM stripper. Cut the sheath before it goes in the box.

Way nicer than those spring steel ripper that you had to slide up the sheath. and then rip down.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not into linesmens or any other males for that matter I definitely prefer Asian strippers if I have a choice.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> Ya dude they work super good. Wish I had a set but I don't do enough housing.


Neither do I, (anymore), just looking for an excuse to buy another tool I don't need. ***** work fine for cutting in.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Mike, I think those "Auto-Strips" suck. They pinch the hell out of the insulation where they pinch, IMO.

I like these combos:










'cause I am very pleased with Xcelite and use the bolt cutters often.

I have one back up:












You ol' timers can keep stripping with your linesman. These won't kill your back:whistling2:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> it's usually lineman's or 9 1/2" cable cutters (great for large SOOW).


You are going to burn in hell you heathen.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Mike, I think those "Auto-Strips" suck. They pinch the hell out of the insulation where they pinch, IMO.


Did you like tweak the pair you used or something?

Mine leave almost no marks. 














76nemo said:


> You ol' timers can keep stripping with your linesman.


Who you calling old. 



Mr. Sparkle said:


> You are going to burn in hell you heathen.


Doubt it, hell can't be too much warmer then it is here this week.  :laughing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> Linesman pliers to strip wire? Get real. Real electricians gnaw the ends off wire with their teeth.


I sharpen my fingernails. Less tools to carry around.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Mike, I think those "Auto-Strips" suck. They pinch the hell out of the insulation where they pinch, IMO.


 I haven't found pinched insulation to be a problem. 95% of what I'm stripping is T90, so it has firm insulation and it works great for that, but even when I use them to strip cabtyre or other cable with soft rubber insulation they seem to work just fine. The insulation 'bounces back'.


----------

